# JBL LSR4300 series microphone with REW software



## 4 the max (Apr 11, 2010)

I own a pair of JBL LSR4300 nearfield monitors that come with a calibration microphone. Could that microphone be used with the REW software, or do I have to purchase the Behringer ECM8000?

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

Any mic you want to use needs a calibration file to remove its deviations from flat frequency response. Without one, any measurements you make will be a combination of the speaker's and the mic's response. If you have a frequency response of the JBL mic, or can obtain one, a calibration file can be generated.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## PMortise (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi! I'm a new guy dusting off an old thread. lddude:

My question would've been the same as the OP , so my now question is how do I obtain the frequency response of the JBL calibration mic? Is that something I need from the manufacturer?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, that's correct. But since it’s probably not a production mic, so I’ll be surprised if you can get a response graph. These speakers appear to have a room calibration system like home AVRs do, which means the mic correction is built into the product. On top of that, the mic might require a proprietary pre-amp and if that’s the case, it probably won’t work with a USB audio interface like REW requires.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

